# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

12:35 PM ET
Yankees (YES & EI 754) @ Blue Jays 

1:10 PM ET
Brewers @ Cardinals 

2:20 PM ET
Mets (FSN New York) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago & EI 755) 

3:05 PM ET
Athletics @ Rangers (FSN Southwest & EI 756)

3:35 PM ET
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Giants 

6:05 PM ET
Royals (KCWE) @ Red Sox (NESN & EI 757) 

7:05 PM ET
Braves (TBS) @ Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) 
Reds @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh & EI 758) 
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Indians (FSN Ohio/FSN Cincinnati & EI 759)
Expos @ Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 760) 
Devil Rays (WMOR) @ Orioles (CSN-MidAtlantic & EI 761) 

9:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 762) 

10:05 PM ET
Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 763) @ Angels


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know whats got into the Indians right now , but they are *SMOKING*. 

 Yankee's got Spanked by Toronto today.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

No comment, :lol: yet. :hi: Let's at least wait until the All-Star Break!


----------

